# Bio-Control of Varroa



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

I am intrigued by the implications that biocontrol of _varroa_ may have on the possibility of realizing a sustainable equilibrium between honey bees and _varroa_ through the presence of natural enemies of _varroa_ in the hive. Two enemy species of _varroa_ may be the predator mite _stratiolaelaps scimitus_ and pseudoscorpions. The effect on _varroa_ of _stratiolaelaps scimitus_ is currently being studied. www.ssibeekeepers.com/resources/bio-control-for-varroa-mite-study.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Stratiolaelaps scimitus also formerly known as hypoaspis miles also has potential for combating shb.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

it seems likely to me that in addition to the bees having resistant traits there are other factors including diet and the presence of beneficial organisms in the hive that may play a role.


----------



## Charlie King (Apr 27, 2014)

Great video there OP.. You inspired me to upload a clip from the BBC show "Hive Alive", hopefully it wont get me in trouble! They showed a feral colony through an endoscope and you can quite clearly see an abundance of mites running around everywhere within. They look remarkably similar to hypoaspis miles / stratiolaelaps and/or pseudoscorpions 

Will definitely be trying them out next spring, Im gonna layer an inch or so of homemade compost at the bottom of the hive and introduce them there, hopefully this might give them a more permanent home so they can stick around!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Considering that there are 170 kinds of mites that have so far been identified living with honey bees, there is no telling how many are beneficial directly or beneficial because they crowd out other mites...

http://www.landesmuseum.at/biophp/arti_det.php?litnr=10335&artinr=13954


----------



## Charlie King (Apr 27, 2014)

3.50 - 3.55 gives a good close up for anyone that could give an ID.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Charlie they are stratiolaelaps scimitus with out a doubt.


----------



## Charlie King (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks for the ID  Looking forward to try them out. 

Seeing them patrol the combs like that makes me wonder whether premature uncapping of brood from VSH bees could be related 
An observation hive with them in could be an option?


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Charlie, interesting clip. Perhaps both sides of the pond will work on this. We'll share the Nobel Prize. (I like the countryside where you are. You likely get my name.) 

Michael, I know this is old hat for you, and you put up with a lot. Thank you. The hope is that the pace of adaptation can be accelerated, even if ever so slightly. Cheers,


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Charlie the uncapping is a behavioral trait of VSH strains totally unrelated to Stratio. Riverderwent the Canadians are years ahead of us with the Stratio.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Slow Drone said:


> Charlie the uncapping is a behavioral trait of VSH strains totally unrelated to Stratio. Riverderwent the Canadians are years ahead of us with the Stratio.


Thank you, Slow, that's a good thing. I hope we join the race. We can't just say, "But have they put a man on the moon" forever.


----------



## mike bispham (May 23, 2009)

Interesting stuff. Noteworthy perhaps that conditions in the film were very damp - surprising to me that bees thrive there - but might indicate that to cultivate the mites will require regular moistening of any compost culture.

Personally I'd also be worried that helping them out in this way reduces the likelyhood of the development of more direct forms of resistance to varroa. 

Mike (UK)


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

Fascinating! There are clearly lot'sa critters running around in that hive besides just bees.


----------

